# GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals



## MindWars (Sep 9, 2019)

Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”



They should remove it , this has been nothing but a Gov. scam from day one.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?

It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 9, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


Education is the greatest enemy of modern American conservatism.  So not surprised.


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> They should remove it , this has been nothing but a Gov. scam from day one.


I agree with Kerry Roberts. We're paying for our children to be turned into communist robotons by out-of-control leftist history rewriters who have an agenda of chaos to confuse before making socialism/communism seem so right. I keep countering here with the treachery of the Soviet Socialist Republic against their own citizens whom they starved to death in WWII when other countries were busy fighting off Hitler's Nazis. Also, Mao was on his own killing spree at the same time, taking advantage of the Iron Curtain to rid himself of all opposition in China. Both countries of socialists/communists of the day had brutal death tallies.

President Trump, somewhere in the second half of this speech brought forward students who'd been attacked by students/professors/universities for their religious or conservative views, that in the future, schools who sponsored retributive behaviors against student would no longer be receiving any kind of government grants. It's in here, but it's near or past the middle, somewhere I think:

Edit: he starts bringing college kids who've had bad experiences in school for their conservative political beliefs around the time of 22:00 (Twenty two minutes) There are 3 or 4 kids who've truly been silenced by schools through professors or by omission of disciplining offenders against students who are conservative in their views..
​


----------



## beautress (Sep 9, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


That's not true. The billy sticks of humiliation are the enemy, and they're being used by order of someone in the school systems of university against students, whether by professors, Democrat speakers inciting violence on conservatives, and out-and-out omission of stopping the hate against conservatives on Democrat brainwashing institutions. The assholes who allow this crap to go on in universities are not going to have problems with DC funding them. Universities are to present facts, not cram dark and sinister political isolation of Republicans down people's throats by Democrat professors who have a stranglehold on Ivy League history departments, which has been a DNC goal for decades. It's unfair and teaches bullying to get what you want. That goes against what America stands for.


----------



## Augustine_ (Sep 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> That's not true. The billy sticks of humiliation are the enemy, and they're being used by order of someone in the school systems of university against students, whether by professors, Democrat speakers inciting violence on conservatives, and out-and-out omission of stopping the hate against conservatives on Democrat brainwashing institutions. The assholes who allow this crap to go on in universities are not going to have problems with DC funding them. Universities are to present facts, not cram dark and sinister political isolation of Republicans down people's throats by Democrat professors who have a stranglehold on Ivy League history departments, which has been a DNC goal for decades. It's unfair and teaches bullying to get what you want. That goes against what America stands for.


Jesus Christ.  Education is absolutely demonized across such large swaths of this country.  And the victims have no idea that it's happened so many times throughout history, because they were never taught.  And that's how totalitarianism gains its foothold.  Fuck.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 9, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...




Cut the private loose from government strings 
blow  the Marxist lefty professors out of sU's & cu's or at least put them on a leash 

less gender studies more balance 
no politicizing engineering 101 
and absolutely get rid of affirmative action


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



Great idea. I suggest that if you have any kids, you take them out of any education at about 12 or 13 years old, or better yet, home school them so they will never have anything other than a common laborer job. There are enough people who do believe in education to be bosses for your uneducated kids.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> 
> It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.



Your clueless. J/K . lol


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You haven't dug deep enough.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> ...



There are definitely  clueless people in the conversation, but it isn't the ones who believe education is a good thing.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me again whom you voted for? Asking for a friend


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> ...



Clueless?   Without education there will be no doctors, engineers, teachers or any other profession relying on higher education.   Do you want a surgeon who learned from a YouTube video?

Or are you talking about me being amazed at elected officials who fear elections?   What else is this?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

And this politician is just pandering to the ignorant.   He went to college.  But he can ridicule the college educated and draw in those who are either jealous or just dislike college educated people.

No one with half a brain is going to try and get rid of higher education.  The world is getting more and more high tech and expanding all the time.  And you want to kill higher education.   It is just laughably ignorant to suggest it.


----------



## cwise76 (Sep 10, 2019)

Seriously? Move to fucking Oman nut job


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> And this politician is just pandering to the ignorant.   He went to college.  But he can ridicule the college educated and draw in those who are either jealous or just dislike college educated people.
> 
> No one with half a brain is going to try and get rid of higher education.  The world is getting more and more high tech and expanding all the time.  And you want to kill higher education.   It is just laughably ignorant to suggest it.



When has laughably ignorant ever slowed them down on anything? It seems to be what they are going for.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...






Actually,  right now it is the greatest enemy of freedom.  Brainwashed kids are great for tyrannical governments,  but struggle in free societies.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



And uneducated people struggle in every society.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



J/k stands for " JUST KIDDING" didn't you get  that far all you saw was " clueless"  lol


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...








I agree.  It's a shame that higher education is producing uneducated drones.  Vocational training leads to better paying jobs without a huge debt load and no indoctrination.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I agree that there are many college graduates without a clue.   And I agree that college campuses are hotbeds of liberalism.  College kids tend to be idealists.

But the answer is certainly not closing higher education.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It would make sense to check the job market before starting a higher education course in some fields, but to imply  vocational training is a good replacement for engineers, doctors, and scientists is just childish.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> 
> It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.




those are just  trade schools


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> ...



Trade schools?   YOu think doctors, teacher and engineers are going to trade schools?    Okey dokey

Look, I think trade schools are a great option.   But to claim that high education should be closed because there are too many liberals is laughable.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




are you saying going to school to learn a specific trade is dumb??


just look through history and you can see the damage higher education without direction has done to humanity, lesbian dance theory and gender studies is not an intelligence advancing thing to study


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...








A young neighbor of mine was going to college, racking up debt, and he asked my advice.  I suggested a vocational school.

He found one that interested him, paid the tuition with a loan. And immediately upon graduation had a job offer of 24 an hour with benefits.

He took that job, and after one month, once they saw he was good, he was bumped up to 28 an hour.

Yes, there is a need for engineers, but not everyone is suited to that profession.

Many kids go to college, who shouldn't.

You all like to point to Germany and it's free college, but you ignore the fact that they only allow a small number of people into college.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...






I agree that closing it is a bridge too far, but academia needs to be reigned in.  Too much indoctrination,  not enough education.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




thanks to my ex both my sons went 4-5 yrs of college and when they got out both had to go to trade school to learn a useful trade and now both are doing great. thankfully one got a full free ride for baseball, the other has 25K in debts I am helping him pay


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...






Yup.  That's true of too many.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

When you can't stand the fact people dont' want  ONE MORE  GOV. PROGRAM THAT INDOCTRINATES the public brainwashes them.  WHY DO U IDIOTS THINK U SEE ME CONSTANTLY POST " DUMBING DOWN AMERICA" BY CHARLOTTE ISERBYT


*Department Of Education Wasted $1 Billion On Failed ...*
Department Of Education Wasted $1 Billion On Failed Charter Schools - The National Memo...
Mar 31, 2019 · A new report issued by the Network for Public Education provides a detailed accounting of how charter schools have scammed the U.S. Department of Education’s Charter Schools Program (CSP) for up to $1 billion in wasted grant money that went to charters that never opened or opened for only brief periods of time before being shut down for mismanagement, poor performance, lack of enrollment, or ...

Author: Jeff Bryant


*Abolishing the Department of Education is the Right Thing ...*
www.freedomworks.org/content/abolishing-department-education-right-thing-do
The Department of Education deserves to be on the chopping block. Our children’s education is too important to be left up to a federal centralized bureaucracy. Jimmy Carter created the Department of Education as a political payoff to the teachers’ unions for their 1976 endorsement. We should judge all governmental agencies by their results rather than their intentions.

*How Bush Broke the Government - prospect.org*
How Bush Broke the Government
Dec 11, 2008 · Department of Education: In August, the Education Department's Office for Civil Rights wrote a letter to federally assisted universities outlining, in a few short bullet points, its new and more restrictive policy on race-neutral college admissions. Completely reversing the Clinton administration's support for race-based affirmative action, Bush's OCR compels institutions to seek diversity that is …

*RACE-NEUTRAL APPROACHES IN EDUCATION: - U.S. Department …*
RACE-NEUTRAL APPROACHES IN EDUCATION:
In the state of Florida, Governor Bush created a new equal opportunity initiative. [4] Because of these strong legal and policy trends, many educational institutions have responded by looking for innovative "race-neutral" alternatives to ensure that their student bodies are accessible to people …

[PDF]
*A Brief History of the United States Department of ...*
https://childandfamilypolicy.duke.edu/pdfs/pubpres/BriefHistoryofUS_DOE.pdf
Establishing a Federal Department of Education. In the period between 1908 and 1975, more than 130 bills were introduced to form a Department of Education,2 but it took two additional events toward the end of that period to transform department status for education from dream to reality.

*APUSH Ch1-34 EVERYTHING Flashcards | Quizlet*


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

cwise76 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



remind me when you  wake up...........


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I agree that vocational school is great for some people, but to advocate vocational school to replace higher education is stupid.  There can be no rational discussion that would include such a premise.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Have I posted anything resembling a claim that trade schools are dumb?     In fact, if you actually read my post, I said "Look, I think trade schools are a great option.".  And they are.    

But you said that doctors, engineers, teachers and lawyers are just trade school grads?


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...








When higher education is churning out degrees that have no value, yes, the discussion needs to take place.

I see kids all over Reno working jobs that will never pay enough to pay off their student debt.

That is criminal.  Far better for those degrees to have never been created.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




so law school isnt a school for a specific trade???
what about med school or a school that specializes in a specific trade

those are trade schools

I think your brain has turned to mush from debating daniel for so long


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> ...



I would love to see you try tell my daughter the doctor that she just went to a trade school.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Oh, do you know anyone just going to medical school or law school?

Or do they earn a degree, with an education in a variety of subjects, before entering those "trade schools".    And no, I do not think they are trade schools.   Just because they focus on one area does not make them trade schools.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Far better that the students check job availability for a specific career before they choose that particular rout.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And they may never work in the area of their degree.  I have a degree in secondary ed/comprehensive sciences.   Other than student teaching, I never worked in my field.   But I have gotten promotions because I have a degree.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




a single school cant teach many separate trades, and most do


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




she better hope he did and doesnt just have a general education degree


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That's the dumbest thing  have read all week.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


so your OK with doctors having just a general education degree??


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Do medical schools accept students with a general education degree?


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


what does a medical school teach??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So, you do not believe in personal responsibility?  When did you become a liberal?


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




thats not what he said,,


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

They really went after the blacks and yet you dumb fks keep voting democrat and for educational bs because once again the POWER OF EDUCATION GETS TO DUMB U FKRS DOWN even more.. each generation they make mortars out of all you dumbasses who can't seem to figure out how . DUMBING DOWN AMERICA " WORKS IN THEIR FAVORS!!!!!

THE MAP TO YOUR ENSLAVEMENT IS IN PLAIN VIEW AND ALWAYS HAS BEEN DUMB FK LEFTIST AND SOME RIGHT you just keep letting it all go right over your heads.......














“The Deliberate Dumbing Down of America — A Chronological Paper Trail”, will change forever the way you look at your child’s education. Written by whistleblower Charlotte T. Iserbyt, it is the result of what she discovered while working in the US Department of Education and her subsequent research on the subject. First published in 1999, the original edition of the book contains 743 pages replete with documentation of the policies, conversations and events that led up to the way our educational system is run today.

“Exposing the Global Road to Ruin Through Education” is an 8-DVD/CD Set containing speeches and round tables featuring Charlotte Iserbyt with some of the country’s foremost education researchers. It covers everything from one teacher’s experiences in the globally-controlled classroom, to a speech by Rosa Koire, author of “Behind the Green Mask”. Koire spoke on the dangers of regionalism. Regionalism is the path to globalism, and an attempt to replace local control and influence every aspect of our lives.

Predictions made in this book — “Back to Basics Reform or OBE Skinnerian International Curriculum” — published in 1985, 1993, and 2004, have come true. The book — which spells out clearly how OBE, Goals 2000, No Child Left Behind, and School-to-Work would be implemented — was boycotted by major conservative organizations. Read it and ask yourself “Why?” The book has sold 50,000 copies to grassroots organizations.

“Soviets in the Classroom” — first published in 1989 — is an important piece of work which outlines the agreements made between our government and the Soviets with regard to education. Included is a timeline starting from the 1930s on, which lists important events related to this transformation.

HOME

---------------------------------------------


The Deliberate Dumbing Down of America, Revised and Abridged Edition (2011-05-03) by Charlotte Thomson Iserbyt

Welcome to the “little edition” of the “big book” — The Deliberate Dumbing Down of America: A Chronological Paper Trail. Since the original publication of the 743-page, 8-1/2″x11″ tome, readers have requested a smaller, lighter version. This new version is in response to those many requests. The afterword, glossary, resources, appendices and index have all been removed from the 2011 version. Of utmost importance is the addition of “Update” which covers the final, but long-planned, institutionalization, since publication of the original book in 1999, of three activities, relatively new to the reader: (1) the use of unconstitutional tax-supported (public/private partnership) charter schools run by unelected boards. These schools use non-graded Skinnerian computer instruction to train for the planned economy (school to work); (2) global values-changing education, including International Baccalaureate programs and (3) restructuring of our nation’s representative governmental structure, using regionalism (socialism) with its unelected councils (soviets), and communitarianism.


Read online at Archive.org – you can flip pages, enlarge type.













http://deliberatedumbingdown.com/ddd/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/DDDoA.pdf


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So you admit your "so your (you're) OK with doctors having just a general education degree?" was a stupid question?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



He seemed to be blaming the college for the student's choice in degrees.    So yeah, he kinda did say that.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...








I've always been a classical liberal.  Kids today are propagandized so the don't know what the value of the education they are given is.

The colleges are guilty of educational malfeasance.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




misquoting me doesnt help your POV

and correcting a brain fart makes it worse


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




blaming the college is the opposite of personal responsibility which proves he didnt say that


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



Challenging students to defend their beliefs is a major part of developing students' critical-thinking skills. It's not an "attack." If a person cannot support his or her views with reasoning, maybe this person should re-think them. If you go into law or journalism, or many other fields, you have got to learn to defend yourself. No responsible court in the land is going to allow an attorney to answer a question with a simple statement of "well, because . . ." without any follow-up.

The Socratic Method | University of Chicago Law School

This ancient teaching method is not just used in law schools. It's used all over and has been since ancient times. This little idiot at this trump rally is pledging to "stand up" for his beliefs. But apparently he cannot defend them because he doesn't know how to cope with being asked questions. 

When I got my degree in history, I not only had to pass written comps, I had to stand before a panel of history professors, including one that was a Catholic monsignor and another who went on to become president of one of the Seven Sisters, and answer any question that was put to me.

I think that this kid can't take the heat, but wants to stay in the kitchen.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







No, I didn't.   I said that colleges push students into buying worthless degrees.

The colleges neglect to inform the prospective students that particular degree fields are next to worthless.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I agree .  Today's colleges REFUSE to allow opposing thoughts, thus no critical thinking occurrs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Not even a good lie.  Anti-Intellectualism is the greatest threat to humanity.  Want to see a brainwashed fool?  Look in a mirror.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That is a problem with mostly "for profit" colleges. Seems like I heard something about making the discredited ones maintain a higher standard. You can't compare legitimate institutes of higher learning with the fly by night money machines of for profit colleges.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 10, 2019)

Colleges today are indoctrination centers that hand out worthless degrees. The college graduates clings to their degrees in Comparative Religion and Art History.  Question the use of higher education for such bunk and the student will indignantly respond "you don't want any doctors or engineers."    

Meanwhile what really goes on is intense leftist indoctrination.
'Kill them all': Iowa professor resigns after his comments about evangelicals revealed

At least until caught.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




all colleges are "for profit" colleges,,,


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



It's clear that Secondary Education is geared to students on a track to attend college, and that polytechnic schools are on the wane.  Every Middle School and High School in America needs to educated all of their students in Reading, Writing, Arithmetic and Computing - the basics necessary more than ever before in the 21st Century.

One of the best programs I every saw was the Southern California Regional Occupational Center  [ See:   SoCal ROC - Education with a Purpose! (310) 224-4200 ]


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Do you have a college degree (or, did you ever attend a U. or 4-year college)?


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







I have a PhD from Caltech, why do you ask?


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...








I can't , you're crowding everyone else out.  However,  you are correct about the anti intellectualism.   So why do you support colleges not allowing right wongetscto lecture on campuses?


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...







And the overwhelming majority of colleges are for profits.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Please provide examples of such refusals that might provide backup for your generalizations, and not just examples of a person who was allowed to speak and then had the content of his or her speech criticized.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...







Look up Ben Shapiro and a host of other right wingers who are prevented from speaking on college campuses all over the country, or listen to the number of comedians who will no longer do shows on colleges.

Only a brain dead moron would take your position.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





I've never seen a college that wasnt based around profits


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





There are a few.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




they may have non profit status, but depend on profits to exist,,,


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





Nope.  They are endowment colleges.  Fully funded by donations.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



are they tuition free??


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Sep 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...



The guy sounds like a complete retard. If you can't rule without blind partisanship, go fucking work somewhere else.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...






Yup

Just do a search for tuition free colleges.  There are 25 I can think of.


----------



## Toro (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No it doesn’t.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...






Facts say otherwise.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Here Are The Six Campuses Hosting Ben Shapiro This Spring | Young America's Foundation
Ben Shapiro rejects speaking invitation from Grand Canyon University

I don't feel like wasting my time doing any more. Also, anything that the speaker says that just criticizes and blames other groups of people is going to get blow-back from members of the groups he or she blames. No surprise. All the right-winger speakers tend to do is blame some other group rather than offering any real content. Women are to blame, LGBTs are to blame, blacks are to blame, atheists are to blame. Yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




why are you lefties so against free speech??


----------



## Toro (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



If you also believe that Trump had the biggest inauguration crowd or Dorian was threatening Alabama maybe.

CareerOneStop


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








Ummmm, that would be you sweetcheeks.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




ME???


----------



## MindWars (Sep 10, 2019)

READ UR OWN INDOCTRINATIONS you learned it all from the start of grade K







http://deliberatedumbingdown.com/ddd/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/DDDoA.pdf


Some will never learn no matter waht's put in front of them

Another milestone on my journey was an in-service training session entitled “Innovations in Education.” A retired teacher, who understood what was happening in education, paid for me to attend. This training program developed by Professor Ronald Havelock of the University of Michigan and funded by the United States Office of Education taught teachers and administrators how to “sneak in” controversial methods of teaching and “innovative” programs. *These controversial, “innovative” programs included health education, sex education, drug and alcohol education, death education, critical thinking education, etc. Since then I have always found it interesting that the controversial school programs are the only ones that have the word “education” attached to them! I don’t recall—until recently—”math ed.,” “reading ed.,” “history ed.,” or “science ed.” A good rule of thumb for teachers, parents *


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...







Now, present the average debt each of those careers entail.  How much their insurance costs, and all of the other operating costs.

I have many friends who are surgeons and doctors, and the majority of them don't want their kids going into the field.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...







No, not you..lysistrata


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Because of your response to higher ed.  What is your degree in?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Sep 10, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly Right 

This is coming the total stopping of the totally fraud education system


----------



## Toro (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You said vocational training leads to better paying jobs.  C’mon, be serious.  That is wrong.  The average student debt is something like $25k, yet the average pay of a bachelor degree over a high school diploma is $15-20k per year. 

Your argument is ideological, not empirical, and isn’t serious.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Sep 10, 2019)

This shows the understanding that the democrats are totally crooked is spreading !!!


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


I agree they need a very tight leash.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Sep 10, 2019)

Men will now force more laws to come against the crooked democrats


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Better to look at the profs who are employed at CAL.  The CA St. Police and Berkeley Police asked the U. to cancel the appearance of a couple of firebrand agitators.  Anyone who has walked on Telegraph Ave knows there is a set of anarchists and street people who will see any opportunity to destroy property and steal anything which is not locked down.  Student protesters do not wear masks.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...






That particular meme was debunked well over a year ago.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



We both went to Public Universities.  in the late 60's and early 70's the costs to attend CAL were nominal, especially since I lived at home before and after I went on AD.  Books today are outrageous, my son has a math degree and his math textbooks were all $100.00 +.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...






I agree with you on the costs, but why are tuition costs rising faster than inflation and the cost of living?

Books are indeed outrageous.   One of the many scams in academia.

The other huge problem is the amount of admin vs academics.  Far too many admin, and, in many instances there is outright hostility between the admin and teaching staff.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

westwall said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


"I have many friends who are surgeons and doctors, and the majority of them don't want their kids going into the field."​The Democrats threw out the Hippocratic Oath and replaced it with a threat to take away physician licenses to anyone who refused to do abortions on women who decided she had to have one because she didn't want to be inconvenienced by a child or refused to euthanize a patient who doesn't die quick enough to make room for others.

I know some doctors who were so offended by Democrats shitting all over their religious beliefs they simply retired after their first million, which didn't take long.

That doesn't hold a candle to what they did to nurses. I actually was in a hospice room with a dying man recently, and the RN in charge was saying out loud where the patient could hear her "Why doesn't he just hurry up and DIE!!!!! She was really pissed off he didn't just kick the bucket on the spot so she could go home instead of comforting him. The man heard every word and epithet she said. Needless to say, the air was blue. I left in shock.

Used to nurses were trained to care and comfort the patient-client. But with hatred and atheism being burnt into all scholarly souls including nurses, all bedside manners have disappeared, and the result can be shocking to people whose parents brought them up in polite society of kinder, gentler times.

So what do the hospitals do? They run ads in India, Pakistan, Iran, and Saudi Arabia, for the price of removing the crosses from the chapels in the hospital built by Methodists, Baptists, Presbyterians, and Episcopalians, removing large signs with church names on them and replacing them with small, etched logos on them that do not include crosses, or Davidian stars. The upside for the left is that elderly people die quicker when the doctors don't know what they're saying, and their names can be quickly diverted to voting all democrat. /very bad attitude on account of having a very ugly scene thrown in my face that evening.


----------



## westwall (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...







There's a lot of fact in that.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm not a "lefty." I'm politically moderate. But why whine about "free speech" when these scumbags do get to speak? Nobody is stuffing rags into their mouths. They get to play their blame game. People do have the right to respond to speech they find offensive by speaking up themselves. If a speaker comes to my area who has a record of blaming others and trying to incite us to hate our neighbors, I have the right to show up with a protest sign and tell him that he's full of shit.


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

Toro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


You're wrong. Unions are very specific that working weekends is double pay, holidays triple, and the college grad is on a fixed salary. Vocational training has its friend, and management obliges when they join a union. My husband was the boss's boss, and guys in the union on the ground floor made more than he did with a degree and professional status at the end of the year, because the older guys wanted the younger guys with kids to get the overtime, and regular time was nothing to sneeze at. All the union guys had full-time vacation homes, cabins, boats, the works. We scrimped and put our money in the American stock market, and did all our own household tasks with no outside help. I made all our childrens' school clothes on my sewing machine. Nobody knew.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



How did I misquote you?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Sep 10, 2019)

Why did educators bring high costs for students???

Why??


Outrageous insane greed by professors 

The crooked educators works hard for taxpayers to give big loans and scholarships for worthless degrees 

This is simple insane greed 

And a time when education costs should have  come way down because of the lower cost of the internet and computers 

90% of teaching jobs should be gone because new inventions can have a teacher to teach 100 times more students 

This is simply outrageous greed and then crooked faculty not explaining that conservatism is better than liberalism 

The fact that a 18 yr old voter votes more conservative as they learn with experience is the proof that conservatism is better than liberalism ... this not explained proves educators today are a total fraud !


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

beautress said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



You are lying, and you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


what about what he said is a lie??
can you be more specific?? because some of the things said are true


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


The statement was so bizarre and wrong till I refuse to discuss it further than to say it is a blatant lie.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




so you have nothing other than a disagreement,,,

why didnt you just say that??


----------



## beautress (Sep 10, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


My opinion is not a lie. And I quoted the RN verbatim to the best of my memory. That's all you need to know.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


Conservatives teach and attend college. It was Gingrich who I first heard whining about liberal college professors and he was a college professor.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


But it is a lie.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



Standard right wing tactic. Demonize anybody or anything that doesn't share your goals. That's why PBS became a target. That's why education became a target. That's why unions became a target.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Of course it is, but you don't expect a pig brained right winger to admit that, do you?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Of course not. Right wingers are above all truth and fact.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




youre the one that called it a lie and failed to say what the truth is,,

how do we know you arent lying???


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Good grief. I have landed in the troll zone.


IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


Whining is not a sin when it represents the truth about a groupthink process that has gone so far off track that it has become a false narrative. That's why the Democrat Party is failing the American people. It has become an association of righteous judges who reward criminal behaviors and false narratives rather than the truth.



BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No I wasn't, but you are relieved of being a person I would debate for your false accusation against me.


----------



## beautress (Sep 11, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


He's confused because he bought the farm on false narrative and has earned himself a top spot on my ignore list along with his fellow troll.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not a problem. I've read your posts and have seen nothing that might qualify as rational debate.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 11, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




based on what I've seen of your comments the problem is clearly yours


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows. 

GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals



> Conservative Christians fear education: Tennessee State Senator Kerry Roberts wants to “save America” by putting an end to higher education because it is a “liberal breeding ground.” The Hill reports: A Tennessee state GOP lawmaker has called for getting rid of the entire higher education system, asserting that such a move would “save America.” State Sen. Kerry Roberts made the remarks while speaking on his conservative talk radio show. He addressed his problems with the higher education system while discussing… Read more



My take on it is that this Republican, and probably many more know that an educated electorate will kick them to the curb in a heartbeat!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2019)

"Conservative Christians fear education:..."

From the first sentence, this pinko dreck starts with the straw man argument.

GIGO.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> 
> From the first sentence, this pinko drek starts with the straw man argument.
> 
> GIGO.


Straw man? Roberts said that he wants to do away with higher education. You could argue that it is an over generalization fallacy, but I'm willing to bet that there are many others who share his sentiment. Make America Stupid Again.


How about this:

Republican Recorn on higher education - Bing video


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...







You forgot the part where he said he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...


FFS, can't you find a more legitimate site. I mean that makes CNN seem like journalism.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> ...


Yes, straw man argument...Combined with begging the question.

It's more than certain that christian conservatives wouldn't want to do away with places like Hillsdale, Liberty, or Texas A&M....This would blow away the straw man argument that they "fear education".

So take your phony baloney "conservatives are a-skeered of us degenerates" bullshit and stuff it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Sep 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> 
> From the first sentence, this pinko dreck starts with the straw man argument.
> 
> GIGO.




so you don't have a problem with liberals and progressives in public schools brainwashing your kids?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> ...


I actually do have a problem with the collectivist authoritarian propaganda that's being passed off for "education"...That's why I called BS on the BS OP.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome to the age of Trump people, where EVERYTHING is politicized.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...


Have you seen the thousands of inner forty schools around America produce drug dealers, welfare recipients for life, killers,  Boston school valedictorians are working at shake shack! Democrats have destroyed education!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> ...


See the link in post #3 Maybe he was being sarcastic but Republicans are not a friend of education, higher or otherwise . They don't even want to fund preschool


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Welcome to the age of Trump people, where EVERYTHING is politicized.



Please - that happened with the last Prez too.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> ...


First of all what is an "inner forty school.? Secondly , if grads can't get a job, how is that the fault of Democrats.? How have Democrats destroyed education. ? I just documented how Republicans are trying to destroy education ( Post #3)


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I prefer a more balanced source of information.

I went straight to the horses mouth.


You're seriously misled if you believe ...

"Republicans are not a friend of education, higher or otherwise ."

What THIS Conservative is against is the Liberal dumbing down of education.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...




One TN state senator hardly reflects the prevailing view of the GOP, you hysterical idiot. Maybe you need an education.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...




You know what makes this really convincing?

The way that you quote, and I mean, "quote" the tiniest pieces of what he said, while telling us what he said, instead of actually showring us what he said.


Forget about context, you aren't even showing him making the statement. You have TWO phrases from him, with a total of FIVE words, and want us to believe you, in what you are claiming he said.


I call bullshit.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First of all what is an "inner forty school.? Secondly , if grads can't get a job, how is that the fault of Democrats.? How have Democrats destroyed education. ? I just documented hoe Republicans are trying to destroy education ( Post #3)



I'm not sure about Boston  - but as a Californian I can attest to the dumbing down of education in this state.

When a 'D' is a passing grade and a 1.0 gpa can get you a High School Diploma.

When basic algebra is taken out of Jr High


When board members of Community Colleges want to throw out ALL math requirements so students can 'graduate'


When I get a fkn two year RN who can't find my vein or 'read' the BP cuff!!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Welcome to the age of Trump people, where EVERYTHING is politicized.


It started way before Trump, Corky.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> ...


You didn't watch the video in past 3 did  you. Calling  me an hysterical idiot does not make you look sane or smart. Save the ad Homs.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My take on it is that this Republican, and probably many more know that an educated electorate will kick them to the curb in a heartbeat!


They are being kicked indeed, but it is by a MISeducated electorate.

I wouldn't eliminate higher education completely ( I taught in it for 3 years), but a lot of revision is sorely needed to get it out of the Democrat campaign business.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> 
> From the first sentence, this pinko dreck starts with the straw man argument.
> 
> GIGO.


Heck....did you know that being Gay makes you smarter???


----------



## Oddball (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well, you are an hysterical idiot.....Not like it's any big secret.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Wants To End Higher Education To ‘Save America’ From Liberals
> 
> ...



Do you know what "sarcasm" is?

I bet you also thought Trump was sending a secret message to Putin when he said during the debates "Hey Russia! If you have Hillary's missing emails, please send them back to us. The media will thank you for it..."


----------



## JGalt (Sep 11, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > "Conservative Christians fear education:..."
> ...



Not really. From what I've heard, it just makes your ass smart a bit. Then you start liking it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Welcome to the age of Trump people, where EVERYTHING is politicized.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Do you really consider yourself sane or smart when you start a troll thread about "them evil Republicans want to end eeedumakation!"?


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



As much of a degenerate faggot that RegressiveParasite is, I'll bet a glimmer of sunlight gets into his colon on occasion, somehow.

This is one of his few threads that isn't devoted to perversion of society at least. It's almost as if it learned a new song.

A strong argument can be made about ending the leftist indoctrination in universities and firing the apparatchiks posing as professors that warp the minds of young people rather than teach them things they need to know. The fact that there are courses called "gender studies" at all is testament to the fact that "higher education" has more to do with how much LSD someone must have been on to invent the subject matter.

We need engineers and scientists that innovate new useful technologies, not promote hoax science that keeps autistic moonbats employed searching for polar bear shit. We need legal scholars that study the law as it was written and have a reverence for the constitution instead of contempt for the founders.


.


----------



## hadit (Sep 11, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > No this is not from the Onion or any other satire publication. This is for real. This Republican has taken the dumbing down of America to new heights, or you might say lows.
> ...



He didn't forget it, his filter prevented him from seeing it.


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 11, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> The fact that there are courses called "gender studies



Oy!   My son had to take a 'gender studies' class.
He was the only male in a sea full of females.
It was required for him to complete his BS

which had 

NOTHING 

to do

'gender studies' in the least bit!


----------



## hadit (Sep 11, 2019)

It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education". 

Conservatives want kids to graduate from college with careers that can pay off student loans. Liberals want the loans to just be forgotten.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Welcome to the age of Trump people, where EVERYTHING is politicized.


And where Trump works to divide the American people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How is it a troll thread when I have documented Republican hostility to education? See post #3


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Because there are doctors practicing abortions and other that have chosen to specialize in other areas. There is no doctor forced to do abortions and none who are threatened to lose a license if they choose to do something else.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




It's a troll thread in intention and execution. You cite one local state senator and try to draw broad conclusions about all Republicans based on that. You know what you are doing, troll. I guess by your reasoning, ALL democrats think Guam will flip over if too many people stand on one side of it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education".
> 
> Conservatives want kids to graduate from college with careers that can pay off student loans. Liberals want the loans to just be forgotten.


Give me a damned break. !! Education is both knowledge and fostering emotional maturity, the latter of which most conservatives sorely lack. It take all of it to make it in life.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

beautress said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one gives a damn about your ignore list. The only false narrative is yours. You are a modern day Pharisee.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

hadit said:


> It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education".
> 
> Conservatives want kids to graduate from college with careers that can pay off student loans. Liberals want the loans to just be forgotten.


Liberals want college to be affordable to all regardless of economic status.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Once again. I documented the Republican hostility to education


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2019)

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Every time they try to insist on teaching Creationism as science, they shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 11, 2019)

According to beautress, an eye doctor can lose their license because they won't perform abortions.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Illogical, dishonest troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education".
> ...




Do you really think your mindless partisan hysteria reflects emotional maturity?


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How have democrats destroyed schools in inner cities? Have you seen the crime numbers? Have you need the oppression, the murders,, you think they get good education? You think republicans are running it?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> 
> It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.


 Republicans believe they can be self-taught. That’s not a joke. They actually believe doctors and engineers and scientists can be self-taught.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education".
> ...



Which is going to make it easier to pay off a six figure student loan debt?


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > It's really very simple. Conservatives consider education to be science, math, engineering, and computers. Liberals consider education to be feelings, social consciousness, and political correctness. Naturally, they're going to think anyone emphasizing STEM at the expense of feelings is trying to destroy "education".
> ...



So do conservatives. Conservatives, though, believe non-college options should be emphasized for those who do not flourish in a classroom setting. You should not have to take on 4 years of sitting in a classroom to earn a living.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I don't know anyone who is against non-college options, like trade schools.

But the OP is talking about shutting down higher education.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I didn't say anyone was against non-college options. What they are is contemptuous about those options. They mock those options and try to make the case that a 4 year degree is the only way to succeed. That needs to stop. 

Higher education needs a drastic overhaul to become a viable option for more. The political indoctrination does need to stop.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 Oh my God. Every Democratic educational plan also includes technical training and junior colleges partnering with business for apprenticeships.

 There are no Republican plans except to figure out more ways to squeeze money out of students trying to earn a living. 

*In fact, Republicans see trump university as a model for schools. *


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I also believe that college is not for everyone . That is not the same as deriding higher education as a liberal breeding ground


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> I didn't say anyone was against non-college options. What they are is contemptuous about those options. They mock those options and try to make the case that a 4 year degree is the only way to succeed. That needs to stop.


Who exactly is saying that??


----------



## Dick Foster (Sep 12, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


The idea does bear some merit as what they call education these days isn't necessarly education but lately resembles brain washing, dumbing down and social engineering.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You don’t think there is any particular political leaning on most American University campuses today?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I have not been on a campus for a while now. I read about both conservative and liberal forces at play but I don't know what is predominant. I would guess that there is a liberal leaning since education and progressive, secular , humanist values correlate.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Quote one saying so. Then demonstrate that even a majority of them so believe. Or just admit you have no clue.


----------



## hadit (Sep 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



When the majority of college professors and administrators identify as liberals and democrats (but I repeat myself), and conservative speakers are routinely prevented from speaking on campus, and students are accommodated when they get the vapors after seeing Trump's name written in chalk on the sidewalk, there are liberal breeding grounds. Pretending they don't exist because you agree with them isn't credible.


----------



## Toro (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Colleges have always been this way. 

However, many appear to becoming more intolerant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 12, 2019)

hadit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I already said that I agree that colleges and universities tend to be liberal, because smart people go there. Liberalism, progressivism and secularism correlate with education and it is a good thing.

Regarding who they allow to speak on campus, I don't necessarily agree with barring far right speakers like Milo. We should not drive them underground where they will morph into more dangerous and virulent strains of craziness . Give them the flood and let them show the world  who they are   and what they represent. All decent people , and most educated people will be repulsed. Show them the light of day and they will perish like a vampire at first light.  It's happening to Milo right now. He has been shut down and is bitching that he can't put food on the table.  Starve bitch!


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 19, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that there are courses called "gender studies
> ...


It's ridiculous.  Judging from falling enrollment, Americans are getting tired of funding this crap.




*Crazy Angry Gender Studies Professor Blames Trump for Black Women Being Fat*


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




He was driven underground when it was revealed that, being homosexual, he had a checkered sexual past. 


Somehow, that was a shock to some people. 

Your justification of the discrimination in education, shows that you are a petty tyrant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 20, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He was driven underground because he is a hateful fascist and a hypocrite . And when the fuck did I advocate for discrimination in  education. ? It's apparent that you are unable to grasp what I wrote.


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Oh, so you admit that all the talk about his sexual past was just an excuse? THanks. 


After all, we all know that homosexuals by their nature, are gong to have sordid sexual pasts, so when the lib activists managed to dig up something sexual on him, and ginned up a media buzz about it,


we both knew that was just an excuse.


So, to recap, as we both agree, Milo was a massively popular speaker, and then was silenced for his political views. 


That is "barring far right speakers". Something you just said you dont' support.


SO that was a lie.


You said you don't support it, because you WANT their views seen and thus discredited.


But we have established that you are lying. So the opposite of that would be that you want them silenced, because you fear that if people actually get to hear them, 


that they will find their views and ideas far more reasonable than yours.



And when you support the idea that an industry that obviously is hostile to people of a certain group, and just happens to not hire people of that group, and you celebrate that that other group is not included?


YOu are supporting discrimination.



D'uh.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 20, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Oct 20, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





1. You admitted that he was silenced for his politics. 

2. Your support of that,  contradicts your claim that you do not support silencing those on the right.

3. Then I looked at your other claims, based on your previous lies, and evaluated them accordingly.



That is three points, hardly a flood. And really, 1, and 2, are really one point, your admission contradicting your stated position on silencing.

And I challenge you to point out which of them are lies, or have flaws.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh don't think the Left doesn't support Speech Codes and silencing dissent.  They favor both in a very big way.  They are not Constitutionalists, they are Totalitarians and the Constitution prevents them from getting the ability to micromanage others, which is why they hate the constitution.

THERE IS NO FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHT TO MOCK — OH, WAIT: Cal Poly investigates Instagram photo ‘mocking’ illegal immigrants. Not only is the university powerless to stop students from mocking illegal immigrants, even investigating students who do so is a First Amendment violation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, how would you do that?

If you mean stop SUBSIDIZING higher education through public grants and loans, I'm all for that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> [
> Education is the greatest enemy of modern American conservatism.  So not surprised.



Yet you have so little education and HATE America as well as conservatism...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > That's not true. The billy sticks of humiliation are the enemy, and they're being used by order of someone in the school systems of university against students, whether by professors, Democrat speakers inciting violence on conservatives, and out-and-out omission of stopping the hate against conservatives on Democrat brainwashing institutions. The assholes who allow this crap to go on in universities are not going to have problems with DC funding them. Universities are to present facts, not cram dark and sinister political isolation of Republicans down people's throats by Democrat professors who have a stranglehold on Ivy League history departments, which has been a DNC goal for decades. It's unfair and teaches bullying to get what you want. That goes against what America stands for.
> ...



American taxpayer money funding "education."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Great idea. I suggest that if you have any kids, you take them out of any education at about 12 or 13 years old, or better yet, home school them so they will never have anything other than a common laborer job. There are enough people who do believe in education to be bosses for your uneducated kids.





{Homeschooled students score about 72 points higher than the national average on the Scholastic Aptitude Test (SAT). The average American College Test (ACT) score is 21. The average score for homeschoolers is 22.8 out of a possible 36 points. Homeschoolers are at the 77th percentile on the Iowa Test of Basic Skills.}

Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?

You stupid little fascist you....


----------



## MindWars (Oct 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



That is a huge problem. That sub. bs is how the Gov. gets their greedy ass  controls over the schools! Do this or that or you get no funding. That's how those pos deep state whores work . the DEPT of EDUCATION needs to go   .............. they are under the Federal Control.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 20, 2019)

DELIBERATE DUMBING DOWN


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


All it's done is drive the cost of education through the roof.  Though it seems to be reaching a tipping point as Americans are more and more refusing to pay those high prices.  As a result, all the Left-wing Candidates now support "free college", not free at all, but paid by coercive extraction, because the more years they can keep a person in school, the more likely they will vote straight ticket Democrat for the rest of their days.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 20, 2019)

Page 10





http://deliberatedumbingdown.com/ddd/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/DDDoA.pdf







WELL TRAINED MEANS " INDOCTRINATED"

THE LEFT IS TAUGHT . " WHAT TO THINK" .  not  " HOW TO THINK" 





http://deliberatedumbingdown.com/ddd/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/DDDoA.pdf


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea. I suggest that if you have any kids, you take them out of any education at about 12 or 13 years old, or better yet, home school them so they will never have anything other than a common laborer job. There are enough people who do believe in education to be bosses for your uneducated kids.
> ...



The only home school kids who take those tests are those that actually prepared for them. Most don't bother to even take them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Page 10
> 
> View attachment 285422
> 
> ...



STEM, science, technology, engineering, and Mathematics are simply not the focus of higher education in America. Social Justice is the primary focus of the big educational institutions, particularly the ivy leagues.

Big education was utterly humiliated during the 80's and 90's as virtually every major breakthrough, from Apple to Microsoft, to Yahoo, Google, Myspace, Hotmail, etc. all came from those who eschewed big box educations. Science and technology had "betrayed" the educrats by doing an end run around them. They responded by turning away from STEM.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Lie, when proven a liar, lie even more. {the democrat credo}


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Research suggests *homeschooled children* tend to do *better* on standardized *tests*, stick around longer in college, and do *better* once they're enrolled. A 2009 study showed that the proportion of *homeschoolers* who graduated from college was about 67%, while among public school *students* it was 59%.Jan 21, 2018




Business Insider › reasons-homeschooling-is-the-smartest-way-to-teach-k...

*Why homeschooling is the smartest way to teach kids today ...*


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Again. Those are only the kids whose parents bother to see they get an education. Since there is no requirement to do that, and no requirement to even bother to take the entrance exams, your numbers don't represent all home schooled kids.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



When shown to be lying, the modern democrat doubles down with more lies...


----------



## hadit (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Yet they score better than government school students who are also prepared. Apples to apples.


----------



## hadit (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



They don't have to. They are compared to government schooled students, who are equally prepared.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


A 2009 study showed that the proportion of *homeschoolers* who graduated from college was about 67%, while among public school *students* it was 59%.

That's significant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 20, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


First of all your use of the word "admit" here is idiotic. You admit something when there is something to hide or deny. I never denied that it was for political reasons

Secondly, I don't believe that any living being is so stupid as to believe that acknowledging that  something happened is the same as condoning it, so I will give you the benefit of the doubt there

I will just chalk it up to one more of your dishonest , juvenile games. As far as "my lies" go, you're either just making that shit up or imagining it based on your twisted and tenuous relationship  with truth and reality.


----------



## CWayne (Oct 20, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with him.

I also don't think that we should be making public policy on the basis of some fear that 3 tenths of one percent won't become doctors if we change our higher education.

What I propose is that Universities take charge of lending them money for their students.  No bank loans.  No private financing at all for education EXCEPT for the loans that these universities will be willing to risk.

As it stands right now, there is no risk to any university at all.  That is what needs to change.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

CWayne said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


That's exactly right.

What I have proposed is to allow students to bankrupt out of student debt with a claw-back of half of the default from the institution that accepted it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2019)

You know, it's all well and good to talk about college, but the places where we need people for jobs in this country is in the trades.  An electrician, plumber or carpenter all make pretty decent money these days.


----------



## miketx (Oct 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> 
> It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.


He doesn't fear elections he fears insane deranged progressive, as he should.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, it's all well and good to talk about college, but the places where we need people for jobs in this country is in the trades.  An electrician, plumber or carpenter all make pretty decent money these days.


They make great money.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> They should remove it , this has been nothing but a Gov. scam from day one.


Education should be manned by men who have been on the front lines of wars and knows how real life is. 

The Universities have turned themselves into funding anomalies for perpetrating a way of life that is hostile to courtesy, honest debate, and anything that is not a push to Socialistic society. Socialism is merely a soft word for blatant Communism, complete with histories of how the people are control-freaked into oblivion if they don't show due obiescence to the oligarchs of the socialistic society, which like the committee that is always impeaching the President for getting taxpayers to fund their campaign mediaspeak instead of using their own funds to get attention. They use the tax money you and I pay to get their political points across. That way, with what's left over from their incessant fund-raising from promises that cost all Americans the big bucks in tax fees, they walk away very rich individuals. How else could an almost bankrupt bartender dress herself in designer clothes now, get facials and nail jobs at the spa, expensive makeup artists, expensive condominiums, lobster thrice a day, etc.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



What special skill does being on the front line of a war impart that improves the ability to teach physics or math , or any other subject?


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2019)

MindWars said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


Yes I have. You did not go to my thread. Secrecy: Why are Democrats Going After Trump Again Omerta style? I worked quite diligently off getting information out to the lefties who were pilloring the daylights out of me for being a messenger yesterday. A couple of folks dropped by, but they're not interested in the illegal modus operandi being used against the president and the goalpost moving that's going on in a pandemic way in this country. Please drop by and then analyze how deep I've dug to have little to no response. Fortunately, I've been posting conservative since 1996. I've been posting in favor of some of the best scholars and innovators ever elected by the American people, only to watch the smarmers in the DNC make short work of their integrity, intelligence, good deeds, hurculean strides in environmental issues based on traditional science and not pseudo disproven theory. Today, I worked on bringing our loyal opposition to see their self-defeating Socialist demigods lie their way into the hearts of the unchary beginning with university level brainwashing that results in an antifa to Attorney General Barr's evidence of preplanned and intentional wrongdoing at the highest levels of the Democrat Socialist movement.

Thank you for a good thread.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Attitude. Any other droll questions?


----------



## miketx (Oct 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...


Plus they hire queers and girlie men to "teach" our kids.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



So attitude is the main thing to learn about physics? I gotta disagree with you on that one.


----------



## beautress (Oct 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Not if you're on the battlefield of life and that guy with attitude threw himself in front of that bullet that would have taken you out, sir. Or the office dummy who contacted his investor uncle and got funding for your breakthrough in physics.

Attitude of the founders is why we have the best country on this planet, even with all its flaws. And attitude can tell you where your ace in the hole is. It's right there at the edge of your rolled up sleeve, taking on a project nobody else would ever consider doing because they don't have the right attitude toward doing one thing well.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I've taken some pretty tough physics courses, but none of them had  bullets flying around the classroom. I could figure it's trajectory if I ever ended up in that situation though. Why would you make yourself look so dumb just to back up that stupid remark you made? .


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




The guy states that he is opposed to silencing conservatives, then immediately gloats that milo was silenced for his political views and then he mocks me, when I  point  out the contradiction.


They are stupid and insane to the point that it is impossible to have a conversation with them. You spend most of your time, trying to get them in the same zip code as reality.


Trying and generally failing.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So, to clarify, you condemn those that rioted and shut down milo events, the administrators.that shut them down, and the media vultures that dug up old sexual dirt and ginned up a scandal to drive him "underground"?

Because you OPPOSE silencing conservatives?


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 21, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm a conservative.  I don't want anyone silenced.  But as for "digging up old sexual stuff on Milo" I've heard him be pretty forthright about some really disgusting stuff.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Yep. But A. we knew he was gay, and B. it was just an excuse. 


When you let them hold a conservative speaker to a standard they do not hold themselves to, you are playing their rigged game.


That is a sure fire way to lose.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 21, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I said that I do not condone it, or think that it is a useful strategy. I will leave the outrage to you.


----------



## beautress (Oct 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Bulldog the charmer sez: "I've taken some pretty tough physics courses, but none of them had  bullets flying around the classroom. I could figure it's trajectory if I ever ended up in that situation though. Why would you make yourself look so dumb just to back up that stupid remark you made?"​Because I thought you were smarter and a potential bit better than a box of rocks. My bad.


----------



## Correll (Oct 21, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So, to clarify, you don't condone it, but you also, refuse to condemn it, and you will parrot the bullshit excuses and rationalizations that the lefty fascist thugs use to justify and rationalize their violence and oppression.



Kind of having it both ways there, aren't ya.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The problem here is your unsophisticated, ridged, concreate, all or nothing  thought process that does not allow you to deal with nuances. Let me try this analogy-on the outside  possibility that you can understand analogies: I am against the death penalty, but I am not about to organize a protest on behalf of someone about to be executed who is clearly guilty of a heinous crime.


----------



## Correll (Oct 22, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






The problem is that an increasingly large and powerful segment of our population believes in using violence and any power or control they have, to "silence" their political opposition.


YOu claim to not support them, but you parrot the bullshit lies they use to justify their violence and abuse of power.


That you would rather focus on me, is you deflecting, which is generally a form of defense. Of people you claim to not support.


THat, btw, is a fairly sophisticated and nuanced view of the situation. Which demolishes your latest justification for your actions.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Gish Gallop


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Violence has always been inherent in Leftism.

THE CONTINUATION OF FAILED POLITICS BY OTHER MEANS: 2020: The Left Goes to War.

Antifa’s belligerence is happening during good times with the economy humming and with them having full control of the press and social media. They are going to absolutely freak out at the prospect of four more years of a president they’ve been assured for four years wouldn’t even finish his first term.​
Of course, the Democrats and the media will do all they can to foment riot — beginning the morning after the election. Expect talking heads and politicos to flood the airwaves 24/7 with a message to the world that refusing to seat Trump for a second term is not only bravery in motion, but democracy in action because it’s the “Will of the People.”​
They are delusional now — after losing they will be even more so.​
The past is prologue; they clearly believe that screaming loud enough and stamping their feet hard enough will give them the power to negate the election. They also believe they will accomplish this without any opposition. When it doesn’t happen as they envision, they will quickly transition from beating the weak to spilling blood.​
As Lazarus Long advised: Keep your powder dry — and keep lots of powder.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 22, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's safe to assume he merely wants to end what passes for the education system as it is today and make it pertain to education for a change instead of the haven for failures, near do wells and deadbeats it has become.


----------



## initforme (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep...working in a factory for some loser boss making $20 per hour is a great life.....riiiiight


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Antifa’s belligerence is happening during good times with the economy humming and with them having full control of the press and social media. They are going to absolutely freak out at the prospect of four more years of a president they’ve been assured for four years wouldn’t even finish his first term.


He hasn't finished his first term, now has he ? It could be a very long year for him


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Of course, the Democrats and the media will do all they can to foment riot — beginning the morning after the election. Expect talking heads and politicos to flood the airwaves 24/7 with a message to the world that refusing to seat Trump for a second term is not only bravery in motion, but democracy in action because it’s the “Will of the People.”


Paranoid much.?  I believe that it is the Republicans that and especially Trump who has been guilty of delegitimizing our last president


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> The past is prologue; they clearly believe that screaming loud enough and stamping their feet hard enough will give them the power to negate the election. They also believe they will accomplish this without any opposition. When it doesn’t happen as they envision, they will quickly transition from beating the weak to spilling blood.


There won't be any need to negate the election. We are going to negate him before that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 22, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, because having no doctors, no engineers, no teachers, and no lawyers will make us such a great country, right?
> 
> It always amazes me when elected officials fear elections.



It creates more deplorables.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 22, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> NASHVILLE — A Republican Tennessee lawmaker says he supports getting rid of higher education because he argues it would cut off the “liberal breeding ground.”
> 
> 
> ...


bad school districts are a Democrat trademark


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 22, 2019)

look at the dumb liberal fanatics that the left winger schools are producing


----------



## Correll (Oct 22, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




YOur inability to refute anything I said, is noted. All my points stand, and you lose.


The problem is that an increasingly large and powerful segment of our population believes in using violence and any power or control they have, to "silence" their political opposition.


YOu claim to not support them, but you parrot the bullshit lies they use to justify their violence and abuse of power.


That you would rather focus on me, is you deflecting, which is generally a form of defense. Of people you claim to not support.


THat, btw, is a fairly sophisticated and nuanced view of the situation. Which demolishes your latest justification for your actions.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It is still Gish Gallop


----------



## Correll (Oct 22, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




YOur inability to refute anything I said, is noted. All my points stand, and you lose.


The problem is that an increasingly large and powerful segment of our population believes in using violence and any power or control they have, to "silence" their political opposition.


YOu claim to not support them, but you parrot the bullshit lies they use to justify their violence and abuse of power.


That you would rather focus on me, is you deflecting, which is generally a form of defense. Of people you claim to not support.


THat, btw, is a fairly sophisticated and nuanced view of the situation. Which demolishes your latest justification for your actions.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dead Right!

Yes, antifa is the moral equivalent of neo-Nazis.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 22, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is like the third time you posted that same Gish Gallop. You're really stuck in the mud it seems


----------



## Correll (Oct 23, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





All my points were addressing what you said, and none of them are flawed. 


That is pretty much the exact opposite of what you describe as Gish Gallop.


You are just stonewalling, because you have been caught.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Your link is to an opinion piece, not actual hard news.


----------



## Correll (Oct 25, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




We see them in public, using brownshirt tactics to violently suppress the political speech of their political enemies.


That makes them the moral equivalent of neo-nazis.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 25, 2019)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Last weekend in Berkeley, Calif., a group of neo-communist antifa thugs attacked peaceful protesters at a “No to Marxism in America” rally, wielding sticks and pepper spray, and beating people with homemade shields that read (I kid you not) “No Hate.” 

One peaceful protester “was attacked by five black-clad antifa members, each windmilling kicks and punches into a man desperately trying to protect himself.” Members of the Berkeley College Republicans were then stalked by antifa goons who followed them to a gas station and demanded they “get the [expletive] out” of their car, warning, “We are real hungry for supremacists and there is more of us.”


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I know you’re real exited about finding it on google, but just repeating that over and over is not a valid refutation of anything.


----------



## Correll (Oct 27, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




They are violent cowardly scum, and the people that support them, ie the dems and liberals, are also vile scum.


And stupid as fuck. Do they really think that this is going to build a better future for them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



In statistics, that is called self-selection bias. If you don't care how well you do, why take the test?

The ACT is required for juniors in our public schools.  How do you think the average score  is affected when a student uses the 4 hour testing window for a nice nap?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...



If that study had a margin of error of only 4 points, it is statistically insignificant.

You are also comparing a tiny percent of the population and comparing it to the larger population.  That's like comparing midgets and dwarves to the general population and then being surprised when you determine they are shorter in height.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee lawmaker Kerry Roberts calls for removal of higher education | TribLIVE.com
> ...



Do you realize how small that number is?


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 28, 2019)

Correll said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If local police won't secure the rights of antifa victims, federal policing may be required.  Conspiring to deprive others of the civil rights is a felony under federal law.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...




Not sure what world you are living in. Is it nice there?


----------

